# How to create initrd image with virtio vda devices in?

## chojin

I'm running a Gentoo guest inside a KVM and I was trying to use virtio as block device.

However, I installed Gentoo onto an LVM root, and so I need an initrd image to be able to mount root on LVM.

I create this initrd image with the lvm2create_initrd script, and that works with an ide device

But when I change my ide disk to a virtio disk, the initrd script stops because it can't find any LVM.

I figured out that this is because the /dev/vda devices are missing inside the initrd image. 

So I altered the lvm2create_initrd script to have it also create those vda devices, however, that fails because: 

MAKEDEV: don't know how to make device "vda"

Is there another way to get those vda devices in the initrd image? or how can I make MAKEDEV know how to create the device "vda" ?

----------

